# How often should a soffit vent be?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why install any soild vents?
I just do the whole run in vented and use unvented on the gables.


----------



## DukeLewis87 (Mar 27, 2013)

Because I prefer the look and strength over what im choosing.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Then you end up with a warmer roof then it should be which will shorten the life of the shingles, and can cause ice dams.
Trying to understand your logic on strength. 
Is there something differant about yours that I'm missing?
If it's a really long over hang then you may need to add some center supports.
Got a picture of that area.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

What type of material are you using for the soffit - aluminum, vinyl, wood?


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Your soffit should be continuously vented, because atmospheric dirt clogs up the vents pretty fast. There is no appreciable difference in strength between solid and vented. The framing members that support the roof sheathing are called rafters, not joists, whether they are low slope and serve as joists or not. "Rafters" takes precedence in such case.

Hope this helps.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

got some photos of your overhang/facia board?

you could always install a cornice or facia vent.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

DukeLewis87 said:


> Im going to be redoing my fascia and soffits this weekend. Roof Joists are 2"x6" with 16" centers I do believe. Im putting in solid non-vent soffit's.
> 
> How often should I have a soffit vent?


There's a formula to determine how much soffit venting is needed based on the square footage of attic space. I think you can find it on building science.com. I have solid wood soffits which is the way the house was built. The builder didn't include soffit vents so I put small ones in myself about a year after buying the house. Then last year I swapped the smaller vents for the larger versions. Made a big difference in that snow doesn't melt for days whereas before it would have started to melt by the next day. I have about 15 soffit vents on each level (2stories).


----------

